# El Restaurante Peruano Más Esperado: La Mar Cebicheria Peruana En San Francisco



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

será una excusa para ir constantemente a San Francisco !


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Listo Alejandro!!


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

^^

¡Gracias Vane!


La Mar Cebicheria Peruana en San Francisco ya abrió sus puertas, y ha recibido excelentes críticas, tanto por la calidad de su comida, la atención de su personal, y el diseño de sus ambientes. 

Todas las fotos aquí mostradas cuentan con licencia de Creative Commons.

La Mar se encuentra en el Muelle 1 1/2, ubicado al lado del Ferry Building y el Embarcadero de San Francisco, un lugar priviligiado, en el centro de la zona financiera de la ciudad, atrayendo a trabajadores y turistas por igual.

En esta foto, se aprecia la ubicación de La Mar en el edificio blanco a la mano izquierda:










Y aquí apreciamos el entorno desde un barco. La Mar está en el edificio blanco a la mano derecha de la foto.










Estas dos fotos pertenecen a Brother Grimm.

El mismo entorno, pero de noche:










Foto gracias a Patrick Boury.


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

La siguiente tanda de fotos son gracias a Melanie Wong.


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Más fotos gracias a Melanie Wong.










La puerta hacia el patio:










La vista desde el patio:










Un detalle en el suelo, de cuando el muelle recibía barcos:


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Y ahora lo que cuenta, la comida (otra vez, gracias a Melanie Wong).

Chifles y chips de yuca y camote, acompañados de tres salsas: rocoto, huancaína, y ocopa. Se le da a todos los comensales cuando llegan al local:










Cebiche chifa, hecho de atún aleta amarilla de Baja California, maní, cebolla china, zanahorias curtidas, nabo, ají habanero, tiras de wonton y culantro, servido con una espumosa leche de tigre al ajonjolí:










Mini causa criollas:


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Estas siguientes y últimas fotos son gracias a Premshree Pillai.

Cuatro mini causas: limeña, criolla, nikkei y vegetariana:










Seco de cordero:










Y dos cócteles:

La Chola María (no sé de qué es):










Y el famoso Pisco Punch, casualmente inventado en San Francisco a finales de los años 1800. Pueden leer su historia en este enlace. Es riquísimo y también lo preparan en T'anta. Esta es la versión de La Mar:










Premshree, el fotógrafo de este post, menciona que el lomo saltado fue el mejor que jamás había probado, pero se lo comió antes de sacar la foto. No lo culpemos. 

Hay más fotos en Flickr de los interiores y de otros platos, pero como no tienen la licencia de CC, no las voy a subir.

Por el momento es todo, espero les guste la actualización.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

^^ Se ve de lo mejor el restaurant ! Que rico se ve todo ! La chola Maria parece un bloody mary y el pisco pounch ... pues a probarlo de inmediato, nunca he odio hablar de el.


----------



## Tiger_Army (Jul 18, 2007)

Que buen tema. Primero NY y luego el mundo...


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Ay qué rico todo.


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Exrexnotex said:


> La chola Maria parece un Bloody Mary...


¡Plop! ¡Claro! La Chola María debe ser un Bloody Mary pero a base de pisco, duh.

:lol:

TigerArmy: Es San Francisco, todavía no llega a Nueva York, pero estará en la mira de Gastón.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Uyy que rico!!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Exrexnotex said:


> ^^ Se ve de lo mejor el restaurant ! Que rico se ve todo ! *La chola Maria parece un bloody mary* y el pisco pounch ... pues a probarlo de inmediato, nunca he odio hablar de el.


¡No puede serrrrrr!!! Justamente eso iba a escribir, Exrex, me sacaste las palabras de la boca. Pero, ¿onstá el palito de apio??? :lol:

Este restaurante está ya no ya, me encanta el que esté tan cerca del mar, con esa vista tan exclusiva. La decoración es colorida y sobria a la vez, me encanta el detalle del pizarrón con las ofertas del día escrito con tiza. La vajilla también se ve súper. Ese cebiche chifa me ha dejado más que intrigada...

De veras que Gastón no ha escatimado gasto alguno para abrir este restaurante. Aunque son momentos duros económicamente, ojalá que le vaya bien, la gran oferta gastronómica debe valer por sí misma.

Muy buena recopilación, gracias por el thread, Gato. A ver cuándo hacemos investigación culinaria por allá--habrá que ir juntando los chibilines. :yes:


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

se ve muy bien el local!.. y la comida.. deli!
esas minicausas me imagino que son el causushi q hay en t'anta... 
ay ya se me antojo un cholo recio!.. :cheers:


----------



## Elantra007 (Jun 3, 2008)

Gran noticia.


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

Salio en el comercio que abririan La Mar en Dubai


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

^^ seria excelente. Que paja el de San Francisco, realmente de lujo.


----------



## berick (Mar 11, 2008)

:banana: wow se ve muy bien, me llamo mucho la atencion que la lista del menu la escribieran con tiza sobre una pizarra, como se hace aca en muchos restaurantes populares ^^


----------



## Tiger_Army (Jul 18, 2007)

GatoNegro said:


> ¡Plop! ¡Claro! La Chola María debe ser un Bloody Mary pero a base de pisco, duh.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> TigerArmy: Es San Francisco, todavía no llega a Nueva York, pero estará en la mira de Gastón.


Otro plop. Tienes razón, confundí las ciudades... xD

Gracias por las imágenes.


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

excelente gato negro...me gusta mucho el formato de la marca "peru"
alla en san fransisco hay muchos restaurantes de lujo..y este (segun las fotos) esta al nivel.

es bueno q se esmeren en la atencion...q aunq no es lo contundente aqui,, a mi no me gusta mucho este aspecto en algunos restaurantes peruanos aca en eeuu (hablando por florida y los angeles) tampoco dire nombres..

son 2 extremos ,, o estas muy desatendido (demasiado selfservice, tipo fastfood ,no van a la mesa) o son muy chinchosos (el dueño o el mozo,, q es el tipico criollito...te incita a probar platos mas caros,q si conoces a fulano,te hablan mucho..etc) (yo tb soy chinchoso)


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

papiriqui said:


> es bueno q se esmeren en la atencion...q aunq no es lo contundente aqui,, a mi no me gusta mucho este aspecto en algunos restaurantes peruanos aca en eeuu (hablando por florida y los angeles) tampoco dire nombres..
> 
> son 2 extremos ,, o estas muy desatendido (demasiado selfservice, tipo fastfood ,no van a la mesa) o son muy chinchosos (el dueño o el mozo,, q es el tipico criollito...te incita a probar platos mas caros,q si conoces a fulano,te hablan mucho..etc) (yo tb soy chinchoso)


jaja, tienes razon. Generalmente la atencion es mala en los restaurantes Peruanos que he ido en Orlando y Miami. Aunque no todos claro.


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

Gaston se las trae, en Diciembre abre Astrid y Gaston Buenos Aires, procto Ciudad de Mexico, y ah comienzos del 2009 el primer Tanta fuera de Lima en Dallas ...... y pronto en Lima abre Panchita la anticucheria que dice tendra 25 tipos de anticuchos.

aqui el articulo......

http://www.foodandwine.com/articles/perus-world-class-cuisine


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

Allí cene hace tres semanas y media.
la comida en realidad fue normal para mi paladar.
absolutamente nada fuera de serie,lo único sí ke la atmósfera del lugar y atención fué maravillosa y estupenda.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

esta es la parte del patio tracera.









Este es el barrrrr.




































Y ESTE HUEVÓNNNNNN SOY YOOOOOO JEJEJEJE.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Ahhh caramba Quiqueee!!!! eso es nuevo ah, tomarle la foto a los platos cuando ya fueron devorados sus contenidos... BIEN!!!! así ninguno de nosotros nos morimos de ganas jajajajajaja.

Las fotos estàn riquitiquis!


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Yup, me gusta como se ve el restaurante. 

Ese Chicha Tu Ma ! suena bien , eh. Pisco, triple sec , maracuya y chicha ! :cheers:

( Aunque un poco suave pa' mi ) :lol:


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Ese Enrique viaja mas que piloto de avion ! Aunque siempre se queda del lado oeste del Mississippi.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

que buenas fotos.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Buenas fotos!! ya me provocó un ceviche, de un rato me como uno!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

ENRIQUE DANIEL said:


> Allí cene hace tres semanas y media.
> *la comida en realidad fue normal para mi paladar.
> absolutamente nada fuera de serie*,lo único sí ke la atmósfera del lugar y atención fué maravillosa y estupenda.


Ay pues, qué lástima, Enrique Daniel, lo ideal hubiera sido que te haya súper encantado el sabor de los platos en La Mar...aunque imho la evidencia muestra lo contrario, a juzgar por la manera en que arrasaron con todo, al menos en tu plato no dejaste ni una sola espinita o pedacito de lenguado...:lol:



ENRIQUE DANIEL said:


>


Bueno, oficialmente eres entonces el primer Incascrapers que visitó La Mar en persona. ¡Bien por ti, saludotes!!! :cheers:


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que envidia! xD


----------

